# New species - Pinocchio Frog



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Scientists discover frog with inflating nose - CNN.com


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Uhh... I want it?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol...just compensating for some short comings.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

instesting looking frog, wish they had a calling pic


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I saw that last night.
I tried to post it but I couldn`t get the link to work.
Pretty cool looking frog though.
Thanks.

John


----------

